# עולם - עילום



## bersh

Hi,
Does anyone out there know if there is an etymological connection between olam (world, eternity) and ilum (concealment). I know they have the same ayn-lamed-mem root letters, but is this merely happenstance or do they have the same source? 
Thanks, 
Bersh.


----------



## cfu507

Hello Bersh and welcome.
There is no connection between these words.

Ilum עילום is from the word ne'elam נעלם
בעילום שם means without a name, anonymously, having one's identity hidden. 
ne'elam נעלם= nistar נסתר chavuy חבוי = hidden


----------



## bersh

Thanks very much, cfu507!  The reason I raised the question is some thinking I'm doing about Greek philosophy, on the one hand,  concerning itself with knowledge of "the whole," and, on the other hand, the Scriptural awareness that the whole is _hidden_ from human understanding, simply not able to be grasped by human knowing.  From the Scriptural point of view, man finds his right place in the whole not by trying impossibly to grasp the whole but by standing in fidelity as one known or commanded or chosen or grasped  by God, the living source of the whole.  I was wondering if in the very word for "the whole," or "the world"--_ha olam_--Hebrew already had the idea of hiddeness.  But you think that that's off the mark, right?  What's the etymology of _olam_?  If you could tell me that, I'd be very grateful!  (My knowledge of Hebrew is not very impressive...)
Thanks again!


----------



## cfu507

Your question became very intresting. Let me think about your answer.


----------



## bersh

Thanks very much.  I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## scriptum

According to three dictionaries I consulted, _olam_ and _ilum_ are derived from the same root. Incidentally, this root means _to ignore_ in Hebrew and _to know_ in Arabic (unless Elroy says I am wrong). I think that the semantic distance between "world" and "knowledge" is not so long, after all.


----------



## bersh

Sciptum,
  Thanks you very much.  This is a big help for me.  I wonder if you could let me know the names of the dictionaries. My little college here in Massachusetts has very little by way of Hebrew resources and I'd like to order these books for its library. 
  Again, thanks.
 Bersh


----------



## scriptum

bersh said:


> I wonder if you could let me know the names of the dictionaries.


Hi Bersh,

1. A. Even-Shoshan, "Ha-Milon He-Hhadash", Jerusalem. Easily available, there are several editions.
2. O. N. Steinberg, Dictionary of Biblical Hebrew and Aramaic, Vilna 1878. In Russian. Probably unavailable now.
3. Kh. Baranov, Arabic-Russian dictionary. Moscow. Easily available, there are several editions.


----------



## cfu507

scriptum said:


> According to three dictionaries I consulted, _olam_ and _ilum_ are derived from the same root. Incidentally, this root means _to ignore_ in Hebrew and _to know_ in Arabic (unless Elroy says I am wrong). I think that the semantic distance between "world" and "knowledge" is not so long, after all.


 

bersh, sorry that I'm writing in Hebrew.
רציתי לשאול אם אותם מילונים שיש לך אכן מציינים שישנו קשר בין שתי המילים. העובדה כי שתיהן בעלות שורש זהה, לא בהכרח מצביעה לבדה כי אכן יש קשר בניהן. מה לגבי המילים עלם ועלמה (בחור ובחורה), גם להם אותו השורש, איך הם מתקשרים לעניין הנסתר? ולכן,  מה שאני מנסה לומר הוא שיכול להיות אולי שזה צירוף מקרים.


----------



## scriptum

cfu507 said:


> bersh, sorry that I'm writing in Hebrew.
> רציתי לשאול אם אותם מילונים שיש לך אכן מציינים שישנו קשר בין שתי המילים. העובדה כי שתיהן בעלות שורש זהה, לא בהכרח מצביעה לבדה כי אכן יש קשר בניהן. מה לגבי המילים עלם ועלמה (בחור ובחורה), גם להם אותו השורש, איך הם מתקשרים לעניין הנסתר? ולכן, מה שאני מנסה לומר הוא שיכול להיות אולי שזה צירוף מקרים.


Hi cfu507,

Two of my three dictionaries (1 and 2 in the list) state that the two words have a common root.
Now, we know that elem and alma are derived from another root, because their first letter doesn't represent the same consonant as in olam, neelam. In Biblical Hebrew the letter ain (just like shin/sin) stands for TWO different consonants. The first one is not represented in English names at all (Jacob), the second one is rendered as _g_ (Gaza).


----------



## bersh

Scriptum,
  Thanks for the information on the dictionaries and for the clarification prompted by cfu507's caution on making too hasty a link between the two words.  She was right to slow me down becuase I was eager to make the connection.  So thanks to you both.  
Bersh


----------



## cfu507

scriptum said:


> Hi cfu507,
> 
> Two of my three dictionaries (1 and 2 in the list) state that the two words have a common root.
> Now, we know that elem and alma are derived from another root, because their first letter doesn't represent the same consonant as in olam, neelam. In Biblical Hebrew the letter ain (just like shin/sin) stands for TWO different consonants. The first one is not represented in English names at all (Jacob), the second one is rendered as _g_ (Gaza).


 
Bresh, sorry again, but this is the best for both of us…

חייבת לציין שזה מאוד מעניין ומרענן! לא מלמדים בארץ על שני סוגי עין, הן בביתי הספר היסודיים והן בשיעורי לשון / דקדוק / הבעה בבתי הספר התיכוניים. באמת תהיתי בעבר לאן נעלמה הע' ביעקב ולמה אומרים גזה ולא עזה. לא ידעתי שמסתתר מאחורי זה משהו, כפי ששמה של מצרים נאמר באנגלית לגמרי שונה Egypt וכך גם גרוזיה ועוד רבים אחרים. יכול להיות שנכנסים לדקויות כאלו רק כשמלמדים דוברי שפת אם שאינה עברית. תמיד אני לומדת ממך דברים חדשים וידעתי שלך תהיה התשובה.
במילון שלי עלם ועולם תחת אותו שורש, כמו גם העלמות ועוד... יכול להיות שהוא פחות נכנס לעובי הקורה מהמילונים שברשותך. אני לא מעריצה של שום מילון ולא אגן על אף אחד מהם... מה שכן, לצערי נשארתי עם שאלה חדשה לא פתורה. השם עמי, נכתב בע' ובאנגלית רושמים אותו Ami, לא g ולא נעלם... מה כאן? ואם זה תקף רק לשמות תנכיים כיצד תקרא יעל שהרגה את סיסרא? שמה נשאר Yael
​​


----------



## scriptum

cfu507 said:


> Bresh, sorry again, but this is the best for both of us…
> 
> .
> מה שכן, לצערי נשארתי עם שאלה חדשה לא פתורה. השם עמי, נכתב בע' ובאנגלית רושמים אותו Ami, לא g ולא נעלם... מה כאן? ואם זה תקף רק לשמות תנכיים כיצד תקרא יעל שהרגה את סיסרא? שמה נשאר Yael​




המממ... האמת היא שאני לא כל כך מבין, איפה הבעיה. בשני השמות שהזכרת, העיצור עי"ן 
נשמט באנגלית, מפני שבאנגלית אין אות בשבילו.
בכל מקרה את צודקת בכך שעי"ן מסמנת שני עיצורים שונים רק בטקסט המקראי. אנחנו יודעים על כך מפני שבמאה השלישית לפני הספירה הטקסט הזה תורגם ליוונית על ידי אנשים שכנראה שני העיצורים האלה עדיין היו קיימים בעברית שלהם, והמצב השתקף בתרגום.​


----------



## cfu507

scriptum said:


> המממ... האמת היא שאני לא כל כך מבין, איפה הבעיה. בשני השמות שהזכרת, העיצור עי"ן
> נשמט באנגלית, מפני שבאנגלית אין אות בשבילו.
> בכל מקרה את צודקת בכך שעי"ן מסמנת שני עיצורים שונים רק בטקסט המקראי. אנחנו יודעים על כך מפני שבמאה השלישית לפני הספירה הטקסט הזה תורגם ליוונית על ידי אנשים שכנראה שני העיצורים האלה עדיין היו קיימים בעברית שלהם, והמצב השתקף בתרגום.​


 

לא, בשם יעל הוא לא נעלם. הוא מיוצג עם האות e לא ?!
​​​


----------



## scriptum

cfu507 said:


> לא, בשם יעל הוא לא נעלם. הוא מיוצג עם האות e לא ?!​



לא. המילה בנויה כך: יוד-קמץ-עין-צירי-למד, שלושה עיצורים ושתי תנועות. האות (e) מייצגת את צירי. העיצור (ע) אינו מיוצג באנגלית.​


----------



## cfu507

scriptum said:


> לא. המילה בנויה כך: יוד-קמץ-עין-צירי-למד, שלושה עיצורים ושתי תנועות. האות (e) מייצגת את צירי. העיצור (ע) אינו מיוצג באנגלית.​


 

צירה של מה? של העין. קח את השם עמוס גם הוא בתנ"ך ומיוצג עם A, הע' מיוצגת על ידי הצליל שלה בלבד. או העיר באר שבע Be’er Sheva שגם היא מופיעה בתנ"ך, הא' מיוצגת ב- e לא כי אין אות מקבילה לה באנגלית, אלא פשוט לא צריך אותה שם, ה- e נותן את הצליל הדרוש, כפי שה- e נותן את הצליל הדרוש עבור עין עם צירה עבור יעל. כך לפחות אני רואה את זה. 
​


----------



## scriptum

cfu507 said:


> צירה של מה? של העין. קח את השם עמוס גם הוא בתנ"ך ומיוצג עם A, הע' מיוצגת על ידי הצליל שלה בלבד. או העיר באר שבע Be’er Sheva שגם היא מופיעה בתנ"ך, הא' מיוצגת ב- e לא כי אין אות מקבילה לה באנגלית, אלא פשוט לא צריך אותה שם, ה- e נותן את הצליל הדרוש, כפי שה- e נותן את הצליל הדרוש עבור עין עם צירה עבור יעל. כך לפחות אני רואה את זה. ​


 

לא. צירי איננה "של משהו", זהו אלמנט של מילה בפני עצמו (פוֹנֵמה, phoneme ), שנקרא תנועה. הפונמות המיוצגות בכתב ע"י ניקוד נקראות תנועות. הפונמות המיוצגות ע"י אותיות נקראות עיצורים. ע' היא עיצור. צירי היא תנועה. אני חושב שאת קצת מתבלבלת, מפני שרוב הישראלים היום אינם מבטאים את העיצור הזה, אך בתקופת התנ"ך הוא נשמע ברור בדיוק כמו ב' או ד'.
ובדוגמא שלך: עָמוֹס. (A) מייצגת לא את עי"ן אלא את הקמץ. העי"ן אינה באה לידי ביטוי באנגלית. היא פשות מושמטת.
.​


----------



## cfu507

]ראך[





scriptum said:


> לא. צירי איננה "של משהו", זהו אלמנט של מילה בפני עצמו (פוֹנֵמה, phoneme ), שנקרא תנועה. הפונמות המיוצגות בכתב ע"י ניקוד נקראות תנועות. הפונמות המיוצגות ע"י אותיות נקראות עיצורים. ע' היא עיצור. צירי היא תנועה. אני חושב שאת קצת מתבלבלת, מפני שרוב הישראלים היום אינם מבטאים את העיצור הזה, אך בתקופת התנ"ך הוא נשמע ברור בדיוק כמו ב' או ד'.
> ובדוגמא שלך: עָמוֹס. (A) מייצגת לא את עי"ן אלא את הקמץ. העי"ן אינה באה לידי ביטוי באנגלית. היא פשות מושמטת.
> .​


 

פיספסת אותי. אנסה להסביר את עצמי שוב. בשם עמוס באנגלית אין ע', יש רק A. כשאמרתי שזה מיצג את הצליל התכוונתי שזה מייצג את התנועה, בדיוק מה שאמרת. אנחנו מזמן התרחקנו מהשאלה המקורית של השרשור הזה וזה נגד חוקי הפורום. אני אעזוב את זה כאן וארשום לך הודעה פרטית. 
​


----------



## cosmopolitan76

I quote:
 "מה לגבי המילים עלם ועלמה (בחור ובחורה), גם להם אותו השורש, איך הם מתקשרים לעניין הנסתר?"

 The words עלם and עלמה aren't from the same root as עולם.

 Altough Arabic may be younger than its sister, Hebrew, it has kept the original, ancient proto-semitic distinction between the consonants 
 ص-ض/ع-غ/ح-خ/د-ذ/ط-ظ/ت-ث

 Therefore, wheneverI want to check whether a Hebrew word's "Ayin" (for instance) is a "true" one, I go to the Arabic to see if I can find any interesting equivalent, in this case: غلام = עלם = young man/ youngster.

 So the "Ayin" in the word עלם is actually an ancient "Ghayin" and so it has nothing to do with the word עולם.

 It's interesting that although the words עולם and عالم are obviously totally related to eachother in their meaning & etymology, their roots have opposite meanings:

 In Arabic, the root 3a-la-ma means "to know", but in Hebrew it means "to disappear/ to be unknown".

 I can think of some Semitic roots that have not the same, but - on the contrary - opposite meanings:

 -----
 אבה
 = to want/ desire/ be willing

 ابى
 = to refuse / reject
 -----
 הכיר
 ( from the root נכר -> old: הנכיר but the "Nun" falls down as in many other Hebrew words)
 = to recognize/ accept/ admit etc.

 انكر
 = to negate/ misbelieve
 -----
 שכח
 = in Hebrew: to forget

*ܫ**ܟܟ**ܚ 
*= in Aramaic: to find --> as a trace we can find the Hebrew word שכיח being replaced by the other Hebrew word מצוי (from מצא = to find)
 -----

 I hope this was helpful..

 Shalom, Salam & Shlama


----------



## bersh

Thanks, Cosmopolitan.  This adds another facet to the discussion.  But my particular interest is the etymological connection between the root ain-lamed-mem in the words for world (olam) and hidden (ilum).  Scriptum, another member of this forum, seems to have answered my question on this score, saying there is a link between them.  But, as a helpful contrast, you point out what seems to be quite yet another root with the same letters, the root for almah, young girl.  But I would guess that Scriptum's connection between the two other words still stands.  Thank you.
Bersh


----------



## cfu507

יש שני שורשי על"ם.
*במילון בן-יהודה מובע ספק* שהמילה עולם קשורה לשורש הראשון, לעומת זה, ברור שעילוּם ותעלומה קשורים לשורש הזה.
בערבית השורש על"ם המקביל, הוא דווקא במשמע הפוך של יָדַע, לָמַד.​ 
לעומת זה, *במילון אבן-שושן ניכר ביטחון בקשר* בין עולם ונעלם. במילון הזה כתוב שיש מקבילות לשורש הזה באוגריתית, מואבית, כנענית, ארמית, ערבית: עַאלַמ; באכדית: ullu פירושה זמן רחוק, ויש סוברים שהשורש הוא מן על"ם, נסתר, נעלם.​ 
לשורש השני קשורים עֶלֶם, עלמה ועלומים.​ 
ייתכן שהביטחון המובע באבן-שושן בעניין עולם ונעלם, נובע מן הכתוב במילון גזניוס. 
שם כתוב שמן השורש הראשון של על"ם נגזרו תעולמה, עולם ועֵילוֹם (=עולם, ראה דברי הימים ב לג, ז).​


----------



## bersh

Thanks very much, cfu507.  This is helpful to me.


----------



## Ali Smith

cfu507 said:


> ne'elam נעלם= nistar נסתר chavuy חבוי = hidden



Isn't נעלם pronounced ne'lam? I mean, isn't it spelled נֶעְלַם?


----------



## Drink

The ע and ה with shva nach in an unstressed syllable are almost always still pronounced with a chataf vowel by speakers of Modern Hebrew.


----------



## Ali Smith

Drink: Thanks!

But I just realized that a guttural cannot take a simple shva. It must take a compound shva. So, נעלם (he was/stayed hidden) should be vocalized נֶעֱלַם, not נֶעְלַם.


----------



## Drink

Gutturals can have shva nach. In some cases the shva nach forms alternate with chataf forms.


----------

